# Free Theory Classes: Tonality, Tonal Center, Tonic Vs. Root, Atonality, Reharmonization, Tonal Center Vs. Key



## David Enos (May 24, 2021)

Hi friends! Hope this is useful. In this episode of Music Mechanics we'll explore tonality, the tonic, what a tonal center is, and explain the difference between a tonic and a root. We'll also discuss the importance of using specific terminology, atonality, reharmonization, remelodization, and the differences between a tonal center versus the key.


----------

